# Ok, so the Eotech hate actually IS justified...



## Stormer_117 (Jul 15, 2017)

So... yea... Ranger Psych's post #38 post in the other thread made me update my research on the subject, which was apparently quite incomplete.... the problem is much worse then I originally thought. 

.... i can't even sell or give away my 512 now, because  I don't want this shitty thing on ANYONE'S rifle. So I just have to throw it away or something, and that's just a net loss of $500... 

The magnitude of Eotech's douchebaggery is just dawning on me... They fuckin KNEW how bad the problem was, and the only thing they did was put away money for a settlement, instead of recalling and fixing the fucking things before they got sued~! And they were selling this shit to their own country's military and LE, *knowingly endangering their lives*... Like... wow... I've seen a lot of corporate BS but this is whole other level ... Their entire board should be charged with attempted manslaughter... but of course, that's never gonna happen... They have a better chance of getting cancer, and then AIDS, and then getting run over by a bus... in that order. So better to hope for that instead... 

sigh..... now i gotta get a frekkin $1000 Aimpoint compm4s :wall: ... or maybe ill just stick with my backup ironsights for a while... just go oldschool.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Your Eotech thread was locked for a reason, but you don't seem to get it. That reason is still valid.

Thread locked.

ETA. This is from just a crusty old Mod.


----------

